# 5 point perspective or fisheye drawings



## milvusbuteo (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi!
There aren't too many wide angle drawings there, but I think it can be pretty interesting for someone who can make better drawings than me. If you have any experimental, or finished wide angle drawings I would like to see them  What I mean in wide angle is preferably near 180 degree view angle (but it's not a criteria).
I few examples I tried to make:





"peephole"




"bar"


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 27, 2017)

Very nice! Something else you could try (if you wanted to cheat) is draw the image with a "normal" perspective while drawing in the necessary alternate angles and details seen with a fisheye lens like floor tiles, the undersides of limbs or crotch of the subject, facial details not seen from head-on and other tidbits. The illustration might look a bit cubist DaVinci-esque at first but then you could simply "inflate" the image in Photoshop to get the desired effect. You could do this to study how such an image can be drawn legit. Get creative with motion blur and depth of field too. The bar scene looks pretty cool. To give your images a reason to be fisheyed, try drawing in background elements on all sides to give the impression that the space is small and tight. Again, you could cheat with bordering your image with warped FLAT things like bookshelves or movie posters or distant buildings. Your subject, the focus, the _center_ of your image, should be the least effected by warping. For instance, the guitar in the first image.

Again, well done so far.


----------



## milvusbuteo (Mar 27, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Very nice! Something else you could try (if you wanted to cheat) is draw the image with a "normal" perspective while drawing in the necessary alternate angles and details seen with a fisheye lens like floor tiles, the undersides of limbs or crotch of the subject, facial details not seen from head-on and other tidbits. The illustration might look a bit cubist DaVinci-esque at first but then you could simply "inflate" the image in Photoshop to get the desired effect.


Thanks! Actually it is possible to make it with less distorsion (called defish in photography), maybe I'll try something like this in the future.
Plus I thought I could create a world on the screen with a possible field of view more, or less than 360 degree (if we keep the angular turning the same, that means the constant PI would be different in such world) But first I need to learn normal drawing


----------

